# Need some advice



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

I Just got home from active duty june28th from the army after for 3 years overseas and ever other damn place on the planet. I took the cs exam was placed 9th(vet) on the list in my city. Today i just got a certifcate in the mail saying I need to report to the comissioner in person if I desire to be on considered. I have just been doing this whole process blind and not knowing anything, one step at a time. I am wondering if anyone could give me adivce on the process from here on out. Btw, my city is Cambridge. Thanks alot in advance.


----------



## sempergumby (Nov 14, 2003)

Dude go see the Commish. Follow the steps they tell you and keep the list handy know who is ahead of you and behind you. 

Also Thanks for serving...


----------

